# Frog ringer's versus Amphibian ringer's



## cpalmerpdx (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, the ringer's solution arrived in the mail today. It is "frog" ringer's, not "amphibian" ringers. The frog ringers comes as a concentrate and has to be diluted 1:9(water). Unfortunately, the solution doesn't have an ingredients list and it isn't listed on the website where I purchased it. I googled it and it looks like frog ringer's has the same ingredients as amphibian ringers, EXCEPT it uses HEPES instead of water (for buffering?), and it has glucose and MgCl2. Will this still work for my frog? I wanted to put him in amphibian ringers to see if it would help with his swollen neck.


----------



## cpalmerpdx (Dec 3, 2012)

Nevermind - I found the MSDS at the bottom of the box it was shipped in. The formula is NaCL/KCl/CaCl2/NaHCO3 in H2O. So, it looks like this "frog" Ringer's solution that I ordered from Nasco is the same thing as Amphibian Ringer's. I bought this as a concentrate, 1 liter for $6.50 (it gets diluted 1:9 with water). I have enough Ringer's solution to last a lifetime. Good deal!


----------

